# What's My Line?



## notesetter




----------



## Manxfeeder

Wow, TV before it became dumbed down. These questioners are really sharp. 

Seeing Dorothy Kilgallon flashed me back to an old Mad Magazine, where she was depicted as Dorothy Kilfifth. I didn't get the joke until several years later.


----------

